
Monsanto ordered to pay $289M in world's first Roundup cancer trial - macandcheese
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-monsanto-cancer-lawsuit/monsanto-ordered-to-pay-289-million-in-california-roundup-cancer-trial-idUSKBN1KV2HB
======
simplexion
Another court case that proves a jury is far from scientific.

